# icone sur clé usb hybride PC/MAC



## leyss (10 Décembre 2008)

Salut a tous !

j'aimerais soulever une fois de plus le probleme du changement d'icone sur clé usb, mais cette fois ci, j'aimerais que ce changement soit définitif quelque soit la machine.

Je m'explique.

Pour Noel j'aurais voulu offrir à plusieurs membres de ma famille, des photos du petits derniers sur clé USB, donc la pas de probleme, mais avec une icone personnalisé !

Evidament j'ai des membres de ma famille sous PC (et oui personne n'est parfait), et d'autres sous mac (eux sont parfaits)

Fin du fin, j'ai creer une icone pour la clé USB !
Pour PC : fichier autorun, icone en .ico

Mais pour Mac, comment faire?

Pour info le Pomme C Pomme V depuis la fenetre info ne marche pas quand on change de mac.

Je suis en train d'explorer le fichier .VolumeIcon.icns de ma clé, mais je ne sais pas comment l'éditer; et je ne comprend pas le langage...
Je sais quil me faut deja un fichier icone en .icns

Qui peut m'aider a résoudre cette enigme?

J'ai pu constater sur mon CD warcraft III par ex, que l'icone du CD etait personnalisé, comment est ce geré?

Merci de me filer un coup de main


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2008)

Pomme C pomme V, les icônes personnalisées de mes clés USB s'affichent bien sur tous mes Mac, ainsi que sur ceux de mes clients ! Sous OS X, du moins, il n'y a que sous OS 9 que les icônes sont différentes, mais la méthode est la même, elle doit juste être appliquée sous OS 9 !


----------



## leyss (11 Décembre 2008)

C'est byzare pourtant chez moi ca ne fonctionne pas...

tes clés usb sont formatées en quoi?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2008)

Une en HFS+ et l'autre en FAT32 (mais celle là, j'y ai pas mis d'icône "PC", juste Mac OS X)


----------



## leyss (12 Décembre 2008)

Ok je te remercie, je vais tacher de refaire mes tests dans ce cas en identifiant mes formatages de clés.

Comment tu fais toi, Tu formates sous pc  puis tu mets ton icone sous mac ou alors tu fais tout avec le mac?

C'est pourtant ce que j'ai fait, Pomme I sur la clé, Pomme C sur mon icone, et Pomme V sur l'icone de la fenetre d'informations...

Je suis sous TIGER et jai regardé sur des mac en panthere, ca peut venir de la? (pourtant cest du mac 0s X ...)


----------



## DeepDark (12 Décembre 2008)

leyss a dit:


> Comment tu fais toi, Tu formates sous pc  puis tu mets ton icone sous mac ou alors tu fais tout avec le mac?



Tu peux tout faire sous Mac via l'utilitaire de disque pour le formatage (pour FAT32 choisir MS-DOS).


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2008)

leyss a dit:


> Comment tu fais toi, Tu formates sous pc  puis tu mets ton icone sous mac ou alors tu fais tout avec le mac?



N'ayant pas de PC (sauf un vieux portable "486" dépourvu d'USB), je fais tout sur Mac !


----------



## leyss (12 Décembre 2008)

oui puis pour l'icone PC tu mets autorun et .ico tes sur que ca marche.

Bon jte remercie, je teste cet aprem et je vous tiens au courant si ca marche.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2008)

leyss a dit:


> oui puis pour l'icone PC tu mets autorun et .ico tes sur que ca marche.



Nan, en fait, moi, je ne mets d'icônes que pour Mac :rateau:


----------



## leyss (12 Décembre 2008)

Ok et sur ma methode Pomme I pomme C et pomme V, tas rien a redire de particulier?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2008)

Vu que c'est celle que j'utilise couramment, non, rien !


----------



## leyss (12 Décembre 2008)

Aie aie aie, désolé, jai suivi a la lettre vos conseils sur le formatage, jai mis l'icone en faisant Pomme I selection de l'icone, pomme C et pomme V avec la nouvelle icone.

J'etais sous mac oS X TIGER

Et quand j'ai pluggué mes 2 clés sous le mac mac os X leopard, pas d'icones personnalisés....


QUelqun a une explication rationnelle?


----------



## leyss (15 Décembre 2008)

Un ptit up afin d'eviter de passer dans l'oubli ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2008)

Ben je comprends pas non plus, tiens voilà chez moi , ma clé USB sur mon nibouque (Tiger) :




Et sur mon PowerMac (Leopard) :



.

Comme tu peux voir, l'icône s'affiche bien dans les deux cas !


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir

Je viens de faire l'essai avec une clé formatée en FAT, et le résultat n'est pas concluant.

J'ai ajouté une icône sur le volume monté sous Tiger. Quand la clé est rebranchée sur le même Mac, la nouvelle icône apparaît bien.

Par contre si je la branche sur un autre Mac, qui est sous Leopard (vu que je n'ai rien trouvé d'autre), la nouvelle icône n'apparaît pas. C'est l'icône par défaut qui est affichée.

De plus, je n'ai pas réussi à rajouter une icône sur cette clé en faisant un copier-coller dans la fenêtre d'informations sous Leopard comme je l'avais fait sous Tiger.

À noter que sous Tiger, l'icône disparaît si je supprime le fichier caché ".VolumeIcon.icns" du dossier racine de la clé, ou si je supprime le fichier caché ".__{nom du volume de la clé}_" du dossier "/Volumes/" du disque système.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> À noter que sous Tiger, l'icône disparaît si je supprime le fichier caché ".VolumeIcon.icns" du dossier racine de la clé



Ben ça  "Si tu supprimes l'icône l'icône disparait"  Ch'sais pô pourquoi, mais ça me surprend pas 

Cela dit, je viens de tester, j'ai mis une icône à ma clé "FAT" depuis mon iBook sous Tiger (10.4.11), lorsque je la monte sur mon PM sous Leopard (10.5.6), l'icône est toujours là, je comprend pas ce qui vous arrive !


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Citation:
> Envoyé par PA5CAL
> À noter que sous Tiger, l'icône disparaît si je supprime le fichier caché ".VolumeIcon.icns" du dossier racine de la clé
> 
> Ben ça &#8230; "Si tu supprimes l'icône l'icône disparait" &#8230; Ch'sais pô pourquoi, mais ça me surprend pas


Oui, mais ça c'est la partie normale de l'affaire pour moi.

Ce qui est surprenant, c'est que l'icône disparaisse quand le fichier ".VolumeIcon.icns" est conservé sur la clé, mais qu'on supprime le fichier ".__{nom du volume de la clé}_" dans le dossier "/Volumes/" du Mac.

Et mieux encore, si l'on remplace le fichier ".VolumeIcon.icns" par le fichier d'une autre icône, c'est toujours l'ancienne icône qui apparaît après re-branchement de la clé (et c'est pourtant bien toujours le nouveau fichier qui est dessus).

*Cela fait comme si le système ne tenait pas compte de l'icône qui est stockée sur la clé, sous Tiger comme sous Leopard, du moins lorsqu'on installe cette icône sous Tiger sur une clé FAT.*

Je précise que je suis sous Tiger 10.4.11 PPC, avec les dernières mise-à-jour.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2008)

Moi, je suis sur PPC pour les deux systèmes, et j'ai juste constaté que lorsque je mettais une icône à ma clé "FAT" sous Tiger, elle reste bien sous Leo, mais là, je ne peux pas la changer, juste la supprimer (et ainsi remettre l'icône "par défaut".

Sinon, va falloir prévenir Apple qu'en français, icône prends un accent circonflexe sur le "o" lorsqu'il s'agit d'une "image sainte chrétienne orthodoxe", mais que dans le cas d'une icone informatique, il est admis que ça ne prend pas d'accent circonflexe sur le "o". Ça m'énerve d'être souligné en rouge à chaque fois !


----------

